

What are your thoughts on Igobubble? Feedback? New iPhone App w/Darwinian Spin - osama19
http://igobubble.com

======
osama19
A little overview:

Blow and spread living bubbles! Use your phone to leave photos, videos,
messages and more inside living bubbles at any location. When other people
find your bubbles you can chat with them and make new friends.

These bubbles have an Attitude! They can grow, shrink, divide, multiply and
spread in real time.

Feedback? Thoughts?

